# Touching but very sad photos :(



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted earlier about my 2 1/2 year old rat princess not doing well. I can't take her in to the vet till tomorrow morning. The only vet that treats rats was not there today. She had gotten even worse Sad I really don't think she will make it till the morning. So I had the tough job of sitting my 9 and 10 year old daughters down and telling them what might happen. This was one of the first two rats my daughters got. So she is VERY special to them. Of course they were both very sad and wanted to sit and hold her for a while before they went to sleep. They asked me to take some photos of them with Princess just in case this was the last chance. They turned out to be beautiful as well as very sad pictures. So I thought I would share them.


Just posting them makes me cry 
 

Emily (9)





Sydney (10)


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your daughters


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Princess knows that she is loved


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

She is gone 
We miss her already


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Princess knows she is loved, and had a wonderful life while with you and your family. Sending many hugs your way.

Beautiful pictures by the way.....


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Your pictures made me cry too. It's good the girls got to say good-bye, though.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

SOsorry for your losss-- I know its hard to lose a pet.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm very sorry for your loss. but the pictures are beautiful. i especailly like the last one. princess looks so happy in that one and your little girl looks like a perfect angel. its very fitting. 

(as this is end of life for dear princess it is better placed in over the rainbow bridge section so it has been moved there)


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  you're a wise parent explaining things to your daughters so they knew what to expect.


----------



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

The first picture of Syndey and Princess is very sad  I'm sorry for your loss, it's very hard whether your young or old once you're attached 

RIP Princess


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Your beautiful pictures brought tears to my eyes. It is very hard on an adult when a pet dies but doubly so on children who have to deal with the death of a beloved pet for the first time. R.I.P. Princess you were much loved.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. Although it's hard when your children deal with the death of a pet I know from my own kids (now adults) that it has helped them later in life. It makes them care and support animals and people in need and they get used to the concept of death. They are better able to face these issues because it has not been hidden from them when they were young.
Good mommy you are!


----------



## hoaxymore (Apr 26, 2008)

It's so sad!  

I'm sure princess had the better life a rat could live with all the love it needs..


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

God... losing rats is SO hard. In fact, losing anything is hard... even when a fish I'd only had for a few hours died, I cried. The pictures are beautiful and so heartbreaking, I am so sorry about her death.


----------

